# Tàng kinh cát > Hình ảnh, art, cad, cam v.v... >  Mẫu chạy 5 trục

## Quach Viet Hai

Em chào các bác!
Em đang lập trình Phay CNC 5 trục.
Các bác ai có mẫu cúp world cup fifa, cho em xin với ak.
File định dạng solidwork thì càng đẹp ak, về e tự lập trình.
Em tải lên mấy trang kia chỉ là định dạng file scan nên phải thiết kế ngược mà giờ e gần bảo vệ đồ án rồi nên nhờ các bác giúp em với.
Giờ mò thiết kế ngược hơi lâu ak.
Em cảm ơn các bác.
Em là em khoái lập trình mấy cái nó máu xíu thôi.  :Smile:

----------

